# Opus X vs. Padron 1926 Anniversay



## jay29 (Jan 10, 2009)

Which do you like better and why?


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I personally like the PAM 26 40th. To me it combines flavors of spice, cocoa, and cedar into a flavorful bouquet of aroma and flavor. I like to pair it with a bold red zin and a chipotle dark chocolate bar. Dont get me wrong the Opus is flavorful too but in a very different way.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Padron all day, My first opus knocked the shit outta me and i swore i'd never have one again. After all the hype, i tried a second one, didnt like it. Then for good measure I had a third, and I really wasnt impressed, probably because my tastes prefer maduros but who knows.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hmm, I find the Padron Anni's stronger than Opus X. Well, at least the Opus I had was pretty smooth, kinda like the Hemmingway.

Anyhow, I prefer Padron 1926. Just such a pleasant smoke. It's the flavor I like best. Had a 1964 last night, have had them before and liked them but wasn't stunned by them, but last nights '64 was amazing!!! Still, the 1926 reigns supreme in my book.


Rev.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

This is actually a tough decision. So much so that I really can't vote. I like them both a lot. I think it bears mentioning though that there's nothing quite so underwhelming as a fresh Opus. All but one I've smoked have had at least 6mos and most, much longer. I didn't dis-like the fresher one, but it did nothing close to the others.

Neither is my absolute favorite.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

PAM 1926 40th over both. I just enjoy the flavors better.


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

I've been fortunate to have sampled dozens of the high end sticks like the Opus X, Padron 26's and 64's, and all sorts of ISOM sticks as well.

Everyones tastes certainly vary. MY favorite blend may be YOUR least favorable.

That said...I've found the Padron 26's and the 64's to be my absolute favorite high end sticks. They ALWAYS draw well, taste basically the same, and produce a nice volume of smoke. They are consistently a great smoke.

FN in MT


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Padron because I hate Fuente's marketing and how they create false scarcities.. both sticks taste good but in different ways.. its like comparing apples and oranges


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Both smokes are great in their own way, but for me, I really enjoy the flavor profile of the Padron's.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

I also think its apples and oranges, but laced with a 
addictive controlled substance


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I prefer the Padron's as well. Seems the Opus line is, while very good ,overpriced and as mentioned is more about hype than anything else. I do keep some in the humi so can't lie about that.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have not had the pleasure of smoking either of these cigars, but I do have an Opus resting.


----------



## mattbardi (Feb 6, 2009)

The 1926 is great right out of the box and has a great draw combined with great balance of flavors. The Opus X however seems to take some aging before it's flavor really shows itself. Even after aging the Padron still takes my vote.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Both cigars are great and had it been a choice with the Opus Reserve Chateau I would have gone with this. Either way they are great cigars.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jan 16, 2009)

If I'm buying, then cost is a factor. The mainstream Opus vitolas are roughly half the MSRP of the Padron 80th Anni. I've never paid more than $15 for a large Opus Double Corona.

But if you placed a PAM 1926 #9 next to an aged Opus Perfecxion #2 and ask me to choose, I'd go with the Padron 75% of the time. If I had smoked a Padron the prior week and was in the mood to tolerate some typical Opus burn problems, then I'd choose the Opus. A good aged Opus is a unique and wonderful flavor.

The flavor profile is so different between Opus and PAM '26 that it's impossible for me to choose solely on that metric. Sometimes I'm in the mood for that Opus magic, while other times I want the PAM.

My biggest complaint with Opus/Añejo is the wildly varying quality. Of this year's Opus release, the six or so I've sampled tasted excellent (even with no age), but I still experience far too many draw/burn problems given their MSRP. At the $15 and above price point, I demand practically perfect construction. I've never had a poor-tasting/constructed PAM '26. 

For these reasons, I place Opus/Añejo mid-point between my ultra-favorite PAM '26 #9 and my lesser-favorites like PAM '64, misc La Flor, Ashton VSG, Oliva V, misc Tats, and Perdomo's new Gran Cru line.

Among the PAM '26 vitolas, I don't find significant flavor/quality differences between the #9 robusto, 40th torp, and the 80th perfecto. I'd much rather have two #9's than one 80th.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

hsvtoolfool said:


> I'd much rather have two #9's than one 80th.


Heh, I didn't even realize in the poll that the 80th was listed. I'd thought it was the standard 1926 he was referring to.

I have to completely agree with you. I've had an 80th Anni and was not as impressed with it as I am with the standard 1926 or 1964. It was certainly excellent, just not as good as the others.

Rev.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

I've heard the 80th is just the regular 1926 blend except in that nice perfecto shape, is that the case?

Those 80th perfectos are $40 at the only B&M around me that carries them. Tempting and delicious-looking, but I can never bring myself to pay that much when there are so many other great smokes to be had for far, far less.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

Frinkiac7 said:


> I've heard the 80th is just the regular 1926 blend except in that nice perfecto shape, is that the case?


I would definitely say that is not the case. The 80th I had was not the same as a regular 1926. It was good, but not as good. It's been a short while so I can't remember exactly but I did post up a review or thread here about it. I think they might be aged longer and loose some of the flavor.

Rev.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

to me, this is no contest. ANY Padron is better than Opus X, IMHO. Then again, the only Fuente cigar that stands a chance is the Ashton VSG. That's a pretty tasty cigar.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Opus X, it's simply a matter of taste. I prefer it (overall) to the 26 although it is a fantastic smoke as well.


----------



## Les Paul (Jul 20, 2008)

These are wildly different cigars. Out of the box, PAM 80th...no contest. 

Overall, I would probably say the PAM 80th. I've had some FFOX Super Beli's that were 5-6 years old that were out of this world. Tough call.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

I can't nor would I vote on this. :dunno:They are two completely different cigars. I like them both, but nothing alike. One is toasty, earthy, and peppery, and the other is woodsy, cocoa and light spice. Both great cigars, but again both completely different.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I also like the Pardon 40th over a Pardon 80th. But that is not a choice. I would take a 1 Padron 80th over 2 Opus, maybe even over 3 or 4 Opus. I'm just not a big Opus X fan.


----------



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

*tough call*

If you asked me last week I'd have said the Opus but Saturday night, after drinks & big, prime grade NY Strip Steaks with a couple buddies I had a 1964 Anni natural along with a snifter of Irish Mist. This baby was sublime! It's a tough call, not my first Padron but after a year in my humidor this cigar was close to perfect.


----------

